# When a big chainsaw just ain't enough...



## TimR (Aug 9, 2015)



Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2015)

Feller bunchers are cool. I have had the pleasure of watching them firsthand - I also stood within feet as one passed through the clearing and I felt the ground vibrate as it passed. Very impressive machines.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 9, 2015)

Kevin, get you one.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Kevin, get you one.



I wish I'd had one when I was logging several times a month. I'm trying to wean myself out of that end of the forest industry though. If I was rich like a king I'd buy one anyway just to drive it to town and freak out the hipsters at the expensive coffee shop. Picture them sipping their $5 hot milk concoctions and casually staring out the window as they try to impress each other with their (inexperienced) worldly wisdom and I drive up in my non-green mean machine and start ripping their scooters in half.

I'd gladly pay all the fines to see their faces.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 10, 2015)

Those things work okay in pine/fir forests but it's worthless when it tries to do a tree with a crotch. Pfffft! Show me the hardwood version that will take down and section a 30" white oak and I'll be impressed. Gary


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 10, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> Those things work okay in pine/fir forests but it's worthless when it tries to do a tree with a crotch. Pfffft! Show me the hardwood version that will take down and section a 30" white oak and I'll be impressed. Gary


Based on what I saw I don't think I'd bet against it. Thats an impressive machine!


----------

